

We Could Save 1,000 Lives per Year If Just 10 Percent of Cars Were Self-Driving - grej
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/23/self-driving-cars-study_n_4144183.html

======
benologist
It's even more important on a global scale - many countries have poor vehicle,
road and law enforcement standards. Here in Costa Rica, far from the worst,
it's normal to wait for the _last_ person to run red lights and attitudes on
drink driving, cell phone usage, speeding, seatbelts etc are decades behind
western countries. Automated cars immediately catch up to modern safety
standards.

